# Glass Top



## Jim 642 (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi i have a Oceanic 75gal tank can't find a top for it. Have most of the glass but need the hinge for it. LFS has hinge but wrong size. do you need a top? Have African Cichlids and none jumped out yet. just add water when it needs it. Oceanic has been out of business so i can't order one. Thanks


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Oceanic was bought out by central garden(in Minnesota I believe).They own aqueon and kent among other "different" name companies.You are correct that oceanic is out of business as C.G. ignored production to such an extent that their demand is gone.Possibly if you can find a "good"LFS(not chain store) they may be able to request from aqueon if availabilty of the specific top(or part) is available.Otherwise, using half the top without hinges will work better than none.I would use back half(always larger) ,to protect the lights and keep fish from jumping out back(seems to be preference for jumpers).
Good luck!
A quick check list petsmart and petco as retailers of oceanic?
Oceanic Systems | Products | Tech Series


----------



## rift lake (Nov 8, 2012)

try here Glass Aquarium Canopies and Accessories at AquariumGuys.com


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

You could also make a top out of acrylic found at Lowes, Home Depot etc. They carry a lot of different thicknesses and panel sizes. It's not any cheaper than glass, but would probably work just as well, can be cut on a table saw easily (been there done that) and add small brass hinges if desired.


----------

